# 1.8L Block - Cross flow head swap?



## steve_m00001 (Sep 7, 2005)

I know it's possible. But i'm just wondering what has to be modified. Does the drain back whole in the head really have to be modified? 

What is the length of the stroke on the 1.8L block compared to the 2.0L ABA block? Possible to deck head to boost compression?
Which head gasket to use?
Bore difference is 81mm-82.5mm








It's not for me. It's for the Girlfriend










_Modified by steve_m00001 at 7:46 PM 10-13-2007_


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: 1.8L Block - Cross flow head swap? (steve_m00001)*

DOn't know personally but if you can't find an answer on here, go to *http://www.Ottawa-Vdubbing.com* and find a guy named GTI KIDD or something like that, he's running this swap and might know.


----------



## steve_m00001 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: 1.8L Block - Cross flow head swap? (Mr Black)*

Thanks alot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1.8L Block - Cross flow head swap? (steve_m00001)*

Its basically the same head so no,none of the oil drains need modifying.
Run either the PG metal head gasket or the ABA unit,both will suite the 81mm bore needs.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: 1.8L Block - Cross flow head swap? (Wizard-of-OD)*

Why are you looking to do this? 
IMO the crossflow head on a 1.8L block is not worth the gains, as there are more things to be modified than what you get out of it.
Just wondering,
Mike.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 1.8L Block - Cross flow head swap? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Its basically the same head so no,none of the oil drains need modifying.
Run either the PG metal head gasket or the ABA unit,both will suite the 81mm bore needs.

Not true. Here are the oil drains on the front side of the crossflow head.








And this is what a 1.8L headgasket looks like when held up against a that head. With the cross-flow head, you MUST use an ABA head gasket or modify that particular oil drain on the head or better yet, do both.








There have been a number of people who have used cross-flow heads with just an ABA headgasket and no mods to the head for most, this works out okay but a small percentage report persistant oil leaks at that drain


----------



## steve_m00001 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: 1.8L Block - Cross flow head swap? (Jettaboy1884)*

Thanks for the replies everyone. This thread can be benificial to everyone in the future. The reason i want to do the swap is just for fun. I have a few engines and parts sitting around. 
Does anyone recomend not doing the dead swap do to problems in the future?


----------



## pt_08 (Jun 26, 2001)

*Re: 1.8L Block - Cross flow head swap? (steve_m00001)*

over the winter or early spring i am going to be putting a obd1 x flow head on my corrado pg block. 
here is a link i found that might help you 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=543598


_Modified by pt_08 at 7:12 PM 10-28-2007_


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: 1.8L Block - Cross flow head swap? (pt_08)*

Just wondering: Aside from having more room for a turbo setup, what are the benefits of swapping on the crossflow head? Technically, they don't flow much more than a counterflow.
I understand that in a forced induction situation, there is a lot more room to work with, and you'll have a cooler intake manifold.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 1.8L Block - Cross flow head swap? (Jettaboy1884)*

The main advantage is it gets the intake away from the heat of the exhaust, that's especially beneficial if you're running carbs.


----------



## steve_m00001 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: 1.8L Block - Cross flow head swap? (ABA Scirocco)*

Well, the head is now decked 0.040", port matched & polished. Now i'm just waiting to get a set of valves. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: 1.8L Block - Cross flow head swap? (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_The main advantage is it gets the intake away from the heat of the exhaust, that's especially beneficial if you're running carbs.

Funny you mention that. My buddy and I were talking about carbs the other day, and I mentioned that sometimes the fuel can splash out of the carb in certain cases. He pointed out that this would be pretty bad on a counterflow setup with a hot intake manifold underneath!


----------

